# Can I pack wine/liquor in checked luggage?



## wheaties (Sep 19, 2006)

We're headed to Grand Cayman this weekend and heard about the high price of alcohol.  I'm planning to take an extra suitcase with snorkel equipment, some foodstuffs, etc.  Is there any good/foolproof way to take wine/liquor in a checked bag?  I know there will be temperature/pressure concerns.  Would boxed wine explode?  Ahhh, such decisions just to have a little R&R.....


----------



## TTom (Sep 19, 2006)

We have travelled with both wine and liquor packed in our suitcases (and/or carry on's).  Have never had a problem, but I wouldn't want to try champagne!  I usually wrap the bottle(s) up in clothing, just like I do with other breakables.  I don't think pressure is the issue, and I don't remember there being any issue with temperature either (except that chilled wine will probably get warm).

Tom


----------



## cheter (Sep 19, 2006)

I think it would be fine.  Try putting single bottles in a large freezer bag, then wrap it in bubble wrap.


----------



## Anne S (Sep 19, 2006)

Many types of liquor are now sold in plastic bottles, usually the 1.75 liter size. We have brought Canadian Mist and Ronrico rum in plastic bottles in checked luggage. Boxed wine should not be a problem, but I personally hesitate to pack anyt glass containers in checked luggage.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 19, 2006)

Phil Emerson should be ejoying some Trader Joe's vino that I brought to him last week - carried it in my packed luggage.


----------



## rlblack (Sep 20, 2006)

We put glass bottles in our luggage often- I usually first wrap it in plastic grocery bags- two- wrap one around-then the other around- (not double bagged) then I usually use either bubble wrap or those foam tubes that bottles come in- also sometimes have used the foam bottle holders that are used to keep them cold-  then- I wrap washable clothing (just in case) around the bottles- after about 20 trips- no breakage- but... there can always be a first time.   Good luck..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 20, 2006)

If yoiu have a tightly packed suitcase, all you really need do is keep the bottles cushioned so they don't bang into other things. And don't put the bottles at the wall of the suitcase, where they might have to absorb the impact of a direct blow to the side of the suitcase.

I usually pack glass items (including bottles) in soft items such as clothes and towel.  I will often tightly wedge around them items such as shoes, shaving kit, books etc., to fix them firmly in place.  You don't need to go to heroic packing measures, *if your suitcase is packed tightly and the glass is not adjacent to one of the sides of the suitbase*.

Bottles don't break because they move around; they break because the bump into something else.  If they are tightly packed inside the suitcase, there is nothing for them to bump into.  The suitcase can get jostled and dropped, but if the suitcase is tightly packed, nothing inside the suitcase can bump into anything else.

***

If your suitcase is not tightly packed - so that the bottles can move around inside the suitcase - then cushioning is essential.  And even with bubble wrap, etc, the chances of breaking will be much higher if the suitcase is not tightly packed.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 20, 2006)

We brought a couple of bottles back from Hawaii in June. Can't explain it, but bourbon was much cheaper there than at home. I wrapped them in multiple layers of plastic garbage bags in case there was a leak, but everything was fine. 

Sheila


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't have the answer...but everyone so far has indicated _essentially no problems with breakage._  I'd be concerned with importing liquor into a foreign country and trying to get it through customs.


----------



## RumRunner (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never had a problem bringing liquor to or home from places.  I always pack it in bubble wrap and then inside the huge ziplock bags and then neslted tightly between clothing in my rolling duffel.  Coming home if I don't have the bubble wrap and zip locks I wrap the bottles in as many plastic grocery or paper grocery bags as I can muster up and then put inside my packing cubes of dirty clothes and make sure those are tight and don't move in the suitcase.  I've never had a single bottle break.

Another idea, if you are bringing liquor to a place is to get the collapsible plastic "bottles" (mine are by Platypus) and put your liquor in there for travel to your destination and then you pour directly from them for your drinks at your destination.  These work great and bringing home is easy since they collapse.  Each "bottle" holds 1 liter.  Obviously they are not good for bringing liquor home, but a great option for bringing it to your destination.  I got mine through Magellans (they had a two for one deal).  Here is the website for Platypus:
http://www.platypushydration.com/product_detail.aspx?ProdID=2
Here's the Magellan's page:
http://www.magellans.com/store/Health___Water_PurificationFP674?Args=&refprod=FP689


----------



## riverside (Sep 20, 2006)

I took boxed wine to St. Lucia in June.  No problems at all.  It is a little heavy though....


----------



## somerville (Sep 20, 2006)

ouaifer said:
			
		

> I don't have the answer...but everyone so far has indicated _essentially no problems with breakage._  I'd be concerned with importing liquor into a foreign country and trying to get it through customs.


The Cayman Islands permit you to bring in limited amounts ol alcohol.


----------



## somerville (Sep 20, 2006)

wheaties said:
			
		

> I know there will be temperature/pressure concerns.  Would boxed wine explode?  Ahhh, such decisions just to have a little R&R.....


Temperature and pressure should not be an issue in a commercial airliner.  The baggage compartment should be pressurized and heated.  They carry pets in them.


----------



## ysr_racer (Sep 24, 2006)

wheaties said:
			
		

> We're headed to Grand Cayman this weekend and heard about the high price of alcohol...



How much do you plan on drinking that you need to bring your own


----------

